# Intel Cougar Point SATA IDE controller driver?

## atlashorizon

Hey folks, can I trouble anyone to give me a definitive answer on which kernel driver/options to enable for an Intel Cougar Point SATA IDE controller? I've found only conflicting results in my search and haven't had any luck getting this kernel to boot. I'm using gentoo-sources 2.6.39 r3 with a kernel seed from kernel-seeds.org.

----------

## dmitryilyin

Try to boot some livecd, ubuntu one, sysrescuecd or RIP Linux and, if it's recognized?, use lspci -k and lsmod to find out driver name.

----------

## atlashorizon

The Gentoo minimal livecd uses ata_piix, but it hung on boot for me. I've seen ata_generic and ahci used as well, so I'm at a loss as to which one I really need to use.

----------

## dmitryilyin

Do not use gentoo livecd it's... well not very good)

Best linux livecd/usb/pxe system ever is RIP Linux.

----------

